# Sticky  Pet Food Recall Resource



## GIJosie

I was looking around to see what I should add to Hodge's new dry mix when I found out that Innova had a recall recently. In my search for other recalls, I found an excellent website that posts them along with the dates and reasons for the recall:

https://www.avma.org/news/issues/recalls-alerts/pages/pet-food-safety-recalls-alerts.aspx


----------



## JulieAnne

Wow, this is GREAT! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Lilysmommy

Oooooh! This is absolutely perfect, thank you!! Another mod and I were talking about starting a sticky to keep track of recent recalls with popular brands used for hedgies. This is exactly what kind of thing we were thinking about.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs

Great to have onhand


----------



## bluegie

My brother and I went to the pet store to get innova for our hedgehog, and the worker told us that it had been recalled awhile ago. It's good to see the handy thread like this, and now I just hope that the pack we got a few months ago are not contaminated with Salmonella....


----------



## Kalandra

There are other good sites out there that do pet food recall information and what is going on in the pet food industry (I won't go into those in this message).

But I wanted to add some information to this sticky as I ran across a site that published a listing in January 2014 of some statistics of petfood recall since 2005. Included in those stats is a listing of pet food companies with the number of recalls they have had. I found it to be an interesting read and thought it was appropriate to post to this thread.

Website is at: www.petfoodrecall.org

Statistics page: http://www.petfoodrecall.org/2014/01/pet-food-recall-analysis/

I, personally, would have combined a few in the listing at the bottom of the page as I believe they are the same company being listed differently.

For example: Blue Buffalo (5) and Blue Wilderness (1) should be at 6.

Dick Van Patten's (2) and Natural balance (17) should be 19.


----------



## shmurciakova

*Bravo raw food recall*

For all of you raw food people, the following food has been recalled!
http://www.petfoodrecall.org/2014/05/bravo-issues-nationwide-recall-pet-food-listeria-monocytogenes/


----------



## rosalindagarza

The FDA's regulation of pet food is similar to that for other animal feeds.

australian casinos


----------



## Marry Ann

We have the best, most complete list of dog food recalls. 
https://petcaresunday.com/


----------



## daisyprincess

Thanks @Marry Ann, I was looking the best and complete list of dog food recalls. You made my work easy.


----------

